# Pack Goats



## brbn (Nov 30, 2011)

Does any one do a pack goat class at their fair? We are thinking of adding one to our fair for next year. We went to Wayne County and they had an obstacle coarse that the goats went threw. Was wondering if at your fair can the goat be entered into any other classes other than the pack class, do you have different levels of classes for years the goat has done this, or anything else you can tell me about a pack goat class.. I am trying to get an idea of what would be best in rules and getting the word out about this class if we decide to do it next year. It looked like alot of fun!
Anna
www.freewebs.com/brbn


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Here is what is in our rule book at the Indiana Allen county fair.

Performance Classes: (Open to both Dairy and Meat Goat Animals)
1. Harness Driving – open to does or wethers of all breeds (not being sold at the auction).
2. Harness kid- 0-12 months of age. First year. Kids must be halter broken and led with a lead strap. Animals should respond to voice commands
of stop, go, and back.
3. Harness yearling- 12-24 months of age. Second year. Yearlings are harnessed and pull an empty cart. The member walks behind the cart,
using the reins to direct the animal. The animal should respond to voice commands of stop, go, back, left, and right.
4. Senior harness – 24 months of age and older. Third year plus. Seniors are harnessed and pull a child-driven cart. The animal must respond to
the commands of stop, go, back, left, and right while pulling the cart through a simple obstacle course.
5. Pack Goat – open to does or wethers of all breeds (not being sold at the auction)
6. All participants will be asked questions on basic packing information. All advanced pack animals (animals over 2 years old) will be required to
carry 10% of their weight. A scale will be available at show.
7. Advance pack goats must weigh-in with market wethers to be eligible for awards.
8. Junior kid born on or after January 1 of current year – must lead and obey basic commands.
9. Yearling 1 year and under 2 years – must lead; accept empty pack on simple obstacle course.
10. Senior pack 2 years and up – must lead, carry lightly loaded pack on advanced obstacle course.
1/2012


----------

